# comment supprimer une partition du disque dur



## diva56 (7 Janvier 2011)

comment supprimer une partition du disque dur, inutilisée et créée par l'ancien possesseur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2011)

"Bonsoir", 

Ooh vous avez remarqué ? J'ai dit "bonsoir" et je n'en suis pas mort ! Miracle ! 

Voici un lien : http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Ooh vous avez remarqué ? J'ai dit "bonsoir" et je n'en suis pas mort ! Miracle !


Vii, incroyable ... comme dirait iGod 

Plus sérieusement, c'est hallucinant  ce genre de 1er message sans un minimum de politesse ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii, incroyable ... comme dirait iGod



Vous allez me faire rougir :rose::rose:


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Vous allez me faire rougir :rose::rose:




iGod c'est la profession de Steve Jobs dans un modèle de BDD de l'application Bento 3


----------

